# need a water report for rigs and spur......



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

need help.where is the cobalt water? headed out thursday night. a post would be great, also a call could help too. 8504549362. name is darrel.


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

you really should spend the money to get hilton's real time navigater realtime-navigator.com or terrafin.com and you can get this info, it's not that expensive and is worth it when planning or buy a roffs report.But I'll be a nice guy; right now the spur is dirty, you'll have to go to the spur and head east to about a 8740to get to a color break. I'd go to the west past petronis, water is blue just past there all the way south further than you'll run. beer can, marlin, ram powell, horn mtn etc are all in good water. 

Good Luck and be sure to give a report!


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

i would say go east, on sunday morning, the petronius was in dirty dirty dirty green water. no bait in the area, the marlin rig was in clear green with no bait, there was a color change to a clear blue-green that is sufficient for fishing about a mile north of the ram and it turned blue a good 10 miles south of the ram. we checked east of the spur on sat morning and the color change was not where hiltons said it was, nor was the change just south of the petronius. to give my best advice, i would say save your money and wait another week or 2 for all the bad water to get out of the area.


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

well I just looked at hilton's, terrafin and spoke with a charter captain today that was out today. water was blue just past petronis, confirmed by hilton's, terrafin and the charter captain. the spur per terrafin and hilton is green. I was there sunday as well but that was 3 days ago and things change fast in the GOM.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Gulftider (5/28/2008)*well I just looked at hilton's, terrafin and spoke with a charter captain today that was out today. water was blue just past petronis, confirmed by hilton's, terrafin and the charter captain. the spur per terrafin and hilton is green. I was there sunday as well but that was 3 days ago and things change fast in the GOM.




Hiltons and the rest of the sat dependent predictors seem to be in bad shakes waiting for repairs to the satellites. None of them have been accurate for weeks.


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on the money Xanadu.Roffer's wasn't even close for Saturday's forecast. We would have been just as well off it we had closed our eyes and threw a dart at a chart and said "Let's go there."


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *Gemdandy (5/29/2008)*Right on the money Xanadu.Roffer's wasn't even close for Saturday's forecast. We would have been just as well off it we had closed our eyes and threw a dart at a chart and said "Let's go there."


that had a lot to do with cloud cover, wed, thur, frid, last week. I told theposter where to go based on what a charter captain told us where the blue water was from his tues/wed trip plus what the current charts from Hilton & terrafin showed. Could I be wrong, sure but not likely. I'll know later tonight 4sure if my info was right. One of the boats I fish on "Bama Lady" left OB last night on a charterat 10 heading that way to fish today. They'll be back in later today/tonight.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

As I mentioned on the other thread, gump (pffmember) is a captain on a crew/maintenance vessel that was moored at the Marlin Rig this past weekend. He sent me an email Monday and said the rig was in cobalt blue water when he got to the bridge at 12:00pm.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *Gemdandy (5/29/2008)*Right on the money Xanadu.Roffer's wasn't even close for Saturday's forecast. We would have been just as well off it we had closed our eyes and threw a dart at a chart and said "Let's go there."


Yep. got a hilton's and headed out sunday. $2000 dollars worth of fuel and never found the color change they said was there :banghead. glad the boat owner was paying for it and not me :bowdown


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

this was yesterday


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

whats that suppose to tell me???? Not being a smart ass, just asking. After what we saw last weekend, I am not excited about going out again. Roff's and Hiltons was way off last weekend. Heck we called Roff's during the tourny!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Gemdandy (5/29/2008)*Right on the money Xanadu.Roffer's wasn't even close for Saturday's forecast. We would have been just as well off it we had closed our eyes and threw a dart at a chart and said "Let's go there."


the lets go there theory ended us up in nasty water!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I am currently at work out here on location at the Marlin "VK915". As of 1530 hrs the water is Blue, with lots of flying fish. I have seen several dolphin in the 20-30 lb range. Current is running to the NW at approx .4 kts. Seas are 0-2 ft, vis 9 miles. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gump (5/29/2008)*I am currently at work out here on location at the Marlin "VK915". As of 1530 hrs the water is Blue, with lots of flying fish. I have seen several dolphin in the 20-30 lb range. Current is running to the NW at approx .4 kts. Seas are 0-2 ft, vis 9 miles. Hope this helps.






What a great job


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gump (5/29/2008)*I am currently at work out here on location at the Marlin "VK915". As of 1530 hrs the water is Blue, with lots of flying fish. I have seen several dolphin in the 20-30 lb range. Current is running to the NW at approx .4 kts. Seas are 0-2 ft, vis 9 miles. Hope this helps.


Very nice gesture Gump! Good info many can use I'm sure.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem guys, best of luck to those headed out. We will be returning to port late tonight, then our next location will be Nakika. I will post a conditions report when we get on location.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, man. Can I be your new best friend and have your email and cell phone numbers?


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

yea bro.... really appreciate it! my rip charts havent been on the past few times we've been out either. shoot me an email if you dont mind.

thanks again

[email protected]


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Wes

The blue water on the chart is...blue water as verified by gump. With a little work, you can plot rigs on the chart and figure it out. My best guess is blue water is in to the steps and turns south from there half way between the petronius and the dumping grounds. 

gump

your sat phone number is now up for bid to the highest bidder...just kidding


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotch ya tom. Thanks. I havent heard from the crew, so not sure. Last weekend was a bummer! Did you get some of the bugs worked out of that new boat??


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat ran great-we were impressed with the range and fuel burn. Autopilot is acting up and I'm hunting a generator. Overall, no complaints and can't wait to get back out there. Gotta focus on work and upcoming family tournaments (outcast/hargreaves) and then we are going blue.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

Thanks gump!! we are heading out tonight or in the morning


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

We are installing a new data stream for the water color which will be fully automated by this Tuesday. In the meantime I am manually inserting the images. Here's the image from 3:00 am this morning.










Here's the corresponding sea temp image - nice edge north of the Squiggles that overlays on the color change.










All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

hit beer can about 11 pm on sat.... nailed about 20 blackfin all 15-25 pound monsters. found blue water semi blue near beer can and blue at ram powell. go get them.


----------

